# Foxfire books for sale



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

Foxfire 1-5,7, and Sometimes A Shining Moment $5 each. Foxfire Book Of Appalachian Cookery like new $6.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I would like the Foxfire books if someone hasn't spoken for them already.


----------



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

Karenrbw, I tried to message you yesterday. If you're still interested, please try to message me. Thanks.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I messaged you back last night and today. Let me know if you didn't get them.


----------



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

Foxfire books have been sold. Thanks.


----------

